

Ask HN: Recommend me podcasts - sbouafif

This week, Marco Arment (the guy who made Instapaper) released a podcast app called Overcast https:&#x2F;&#x2F;overcast.fm. I tried the app and realised that there&#x27;s some great content on podcasts.  For now I&#x27;m listening to The Tim Ferriss Show and Foundation.<p>The problem is that it takes some time to listen and form an opinion about a podcast.<p>So what are you listening?<p>PS: Someone already asked the same question 4 years ago. In 4 years, a lot of things change...
======
look_lookatme
Someone also asked four days ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8041789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8041789)

~~~
look_lookatme
Also more here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8041215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8041215)

